# Another DEF Tank Story



## dirtbikr59 (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi everyone - I've been researching these forums after I received the dreaded P21DD and P20B9 Trouble Codes for the second time. My 2014 Cruze currently has ~65K miles and I had the tank and heater replaced once before at ~30K miles. Unfortunately, the vehicle's speed limitations from these codes forced me to make a pit stop at a Chevrolet Dealership in NY on Saturday.

Not only was I denied a loaner car each day since Saturday as the dealer stated they are unable to give out loaners until they "diagnose" the car, but I had to argue that certain emissions systems are covered until 120K miles with the release of Special Coverage Adjustment 29400 (Attached). I finally received an update from the dealership before close today stating the technician inspected the car and determined both the tank heater and DEF tank require replacement due to the tank leaking. The DEF tank replacement and labor are promised to be covered by the special warranty, but the dealer stated the heater is not eligible for a warranty replacement. I was also given the response, "We have no loaners available."

We can save the arguing for another day as to why only the DEF tank, and not the DEF tank assembly, is covered under this warranty, but I can't for the life of me understand how the total for replacing just the heater will come to $770... Looking at the attached PDF, it clearly states 0.6 labor hours are required to diagnose the car, remove the DEF Tank, transfer old components to the new DEF tank, and install. And after doing a quick search online it appears the DEF tank heater costs $145.55 (also attached). The process to replace the tank heater is literally the same process used to perform the warranty R&R.

Does anyone know where this dealership is coming up with their prices? I'm picking up the car on Thursday and would like a greater handle on things.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

@sailurman replaced his DEF heater for way cheaper than the dealership.

More here:









cruze diesel def heater replacement


has anyone replaced the heater in the def tank? Any real issues?




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

> Looking at the attached PDF, it clearly states 0.6 labor hours are required to diagnose the car, remove the DEF Tank, transfer old components to the new DEF tank, and install


^ this is not accurate......the 0.6hrs is what gm pays the dealership to perform this warranty work.

this is why dealers dont like warranty work, it pays less than book rate.....why would a mechanic want to do warranty work and get paid less than customer paid work that pays book rate??


----------



## dirtbikr59 (Jul 29, 2019)

@*Rivergoer *I would 100% normally do it on my own but I live in an apartment with street parking.

@*boraz *Completely understandable and trust me a feel for the tech's working flat rate. But the work is already required for the warranty replacement and this is literally the second failure in 30k+ miles. The only way this price adds up is if there's a 200% part markup with 3.5 to 4 labor hours. These numbers do not add up with access to a lift, especially when the tank is already remove from the car for a warranty replacement.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

dirtbikr59 said:


> @*Rivergoer *I would 100% normally do it on my own but I live in an apartment with street parking.
> 
> @*boraz *Completely understandable and trust me a feel for the tech's working flat rate. But the work is already required for the warranty replacement and this is literally the second failure in 30k+ miles. The only way this price adds up is if there's a 200% part markup with 3.5 to 4 labor hours. These numbers do not add up with access to a lift, especially when the tank is already remove from the car for a warranty replacement.


gonna guess $250 parts, 3.5hrs labor then tax....all based on them saying its not warranty..so gotta pay for diagnose, test drive, regen etc...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

We just had our heater go all funky, and they replaced the entire reservoir (which includes the heater as part of the assembly), free of charge, under the special coverage.


----------

